# Loft partition material?



## Bird_guy_IL (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello all:
Well I managed to get the basic structure up this weekend for my modified RedRose loft design. I will try to get some pictures as soon as I can. My question is what is the best material to use for the partitions inside? I want to make a 4X8 area for Homers, and then a 4X4 area for breeding, then the final area will be for separating new birds etc. I'm worried about airflow if I use plywood. Appreciate any input
Thanks


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

You can use the wire shelves for closets. I used three of them. two for the wall and one for the door with the large stapes that you hammer in. 
http://www.homedepot.com/Storage-Or...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
and 
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053
But you could use these
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

hope this helps
Logangrmnr


----------



## Bird_guy_IL (Aug 17, 2011)

Great idea. Is it ok for the various groups to see each other all the time? I thought I read somewhere the cocks would fight? Maybe not, I'm still learning


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

You are right re not plywood. 
I had big dreams of making fancy dowel walls- but using up some of the Alder branches a plenty that I have at my place as the "dowels"- but, instead, I used old wooden futon frames that I got free off of my old friend Craig, and his list. Turns out pigeons can make them selves skinnier than I realized, so I improvised with some green plastic garden fencing- the stuff that has little 1 (?) inch squares that I had leftover from something else. Anyway, it is super cheap, and mine is just stapled to the futon frames to keep everyone where they are supposed to be. It looks kinda stupid, but it works. Just think bird safety, bird health, that is the important part that this little newbie keeps at the forefront. So far, happy, healthy birds that don't seem to mind my treefort style building motif.


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

I used the plastic sheet material that folks use for lawn/garden/deck bottoms... it provides good airflow.










I did put some opaque material at the bottom to keep the cock birds on either side from seeing each other and strutting on the floor.

I used this material between the aviaries and the loft proper... also anywhere I didn't want the birds to go or roost inside the loft. It's plastic, so it's only to be used in secure interior sections...



















cbx


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Loft looks really good CBX- that is the same green garden "fencing that I used on my interiors- very inexpensive, and gets the job done. Lattice looks nice.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

can the birds fit between the holes in lattice typically?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

If its inside just us chicken wire.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

I thought the chicken wire got clogged up with crap


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

aarongreen123 said:


> I thought the chicken wire got clogged up with crap


I was in a loft a while back that had 4 sections all divided with chicken wire. You could go in the door and see every bird in every section clear to to the other side of the loft,with doors between the sections and an aviary for each one. One of the nicest lofts I have been in. Anything can be done if its done right. His wire didn't have anything on it.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

I used wire inside like described by Shadybug Lofts, 4 rooms can be seen from anywhere inside. I used wire because if a predator somehow made there way into one room hopefully the wire would keep them from the rest. There is a hundred ways to do it though and your pictures are very impressive. I used some of the white lattice for a sort of drop ceiling in one spot and it is bird safe, worked well for me..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

If you are going to seperate hens from cocks you need a solid partition, or else it will be just get too kooky and stressful if they can see their mates. if you are not then hardwire on wood frames work fine just make sure the spaces of the wire is not too small or it will clog up with feathers and cobwebs. the larger wire will allow more airflow.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

there is no need for a solid partition in this case. there certainly seems to be a difference in opinion on the chicken wire.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

1x1 Wire would be the best inside, but would be more expensive.
1x2 Wire would be harder to see through, and would be about the same price as 1x1 
Plastic latice would be hard to see through, not sure of the price. 
Chicken wire would be the cheepest, but would have to be streched tight and maybe have a couple more studs to support it better. 
If money is not a problem then use 1x1, if it is then go cheeper. I'm sure there's
thousands of lofts with chicken wire around.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

Shady I believe that you are right.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

My point is you can use anything you want if it is used and installed in the right manner. I do think that if you are seperating the sexes it should be something solid. They say they should not even be able to here each other. I have mine seperated now and I have a cover on the end of the aviary so the cocks can't see the hens in the other loft. It worked ok last year.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

chicken wire bends and looks crappy after not long. go with the harder wire you will be happier.


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

Bad picture of loft other than my beautiful gran-daughter holding her favorite white bird. It shows the wire I used. I was thinking on keeping everything out, except the birds, little mice included. You can see every corner from the front door. I have a separate loft for breeding and separating the boys and girls off season. This wire was stiff and more expensive but worth it for the troubles i have not had by using it.


----------



## aarongreen123 (Jan 26, 2005)

that looks nice and she is a cute kid. i have a bunch of pics of my girls holding baby birds. the only difference for me is this is internal to the loft only, and i don't have to worry about security in this particular case. i am using it to separate flyers from breeders


----------



## pigeonjim (May 12, 2012)

This picture was inside what I call the safe room of the entrance to my loft. I used the wire inside as well as the outside. Call me paranoid, but i have heard about predators gaining access to one room and then going from room to room with there bad deeds. This hopefully will stop them to 1 room only. It also stops little finches and other little birds from getting in thru the avery and trying to steal feed while passing germs at the same time. Like I said, call me paranoid!! HaHaHa!!


----------

